# Upsets!...Rankings?



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Lots of big boys tumbled this weekend. What's your new top 10?

How will this affect our MWC schools? I know TCU lost to OK, but I think most any other team would meet the same fate. TCU will probably drop from the top 25...but should they?

Wuddaya thinkin'?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

This was a great week for BYU, unfortunately it was their bye week. I'm interested to see how much the bye hurt them. My new top 10 is as follows:

1. Alabama
2. Oklahoma
3. Missouri
4. LSU
5. Penn State
6. Texas
7. BYU
8. Texas Tech
9. South Florida
10. Georgia


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> This was a great week for BYU, unfortunately it was their bye week. I'm interested to see how much the bye hurt them. My new top 10 is as follows:
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Oklahoma
> ...


Wow, USC clear out of the top 10! I don't think I disagree...but it does make the Utes game with Oregon State more interesting!

I like your list...but prepare for the onslaught of Cougar haters! :lol: :lol:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

UintaMan said:


> This was a great week for BYU, unfortunately it was their bye week. I'm interested to see how much the bye hurt them. My new top 10 is as follows:
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Oklahoma
> ...


BYU in the top 10?

What and home much did you smoke before you posted that?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

fatbass said:


> The ewets barely escaped Weber State at home so they should drop out of the top 25.


You obviously didn't watch the game. The Utes pulled EVERY starter in the third quarter, and before the game had even started the coaching staff was trying to get the team ready for an early thursday game against a team that just beat the #1 team in the nation.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is the real top 10

1.Oklahoma (43) 
2.Alabama (21) 
3.LSU 
4.Missouri (1) 
5.Texas 
6.Penn St. 
7.Texas Tech 
8.BYU 
9.USC 
10.South Florida

The Utes are #15

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/polls


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

top 25

1. Oklahoma (43) 4-0 1,599
2. Alabama (21) 5-0 1,565
3. LSU 4-0 1,466
4. Missouri (1) 4-0 1,453
5. Texas 4-0 1,362
6. Penn State 5-0 1,252
7. Texas Tech 4-0 1,105
8. Brigham Young 4-0 1,098
9. USC 2-1 1,087
10. South Florida 5-0 1,035
11. Georgia 4-1 1,018
12. Florida 3-1 914
13. Auburn 4-1 860
14. Ohio State 4-1 829
15. Utah 5-0 713
16. Kansas 3-1 650
17. Boise State 3-0 549
18. Wisconsin 3-1 520
19. Vanderbilt 4-0 459
20. Virginia Tech 4-1 290
21. Oklahoma State 4-0 277
22. Fresno State 3-1 232
23. Oregon 4-1 199
24. Connecticut 5-0 126
25. Wake Forest 3-1 107
Others Receiving Votes


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> top 25
> 
> 1. Oklahoma (43) 4-0 1,599
> 2. Alabama (21) 5-0 1,565
> ...


Where did you find this? are these actual rankings?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Alabama is the best team in the nation and I foresee BYU vs Bama in the BCS championship game.


I would hate to see Maxxie cry after that game because Alabama would thump on them.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Holy! I just checked on ESPN and those are the real ones. Better than I expected.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Oregon is ranked at #23 sweet. It will make the UTES ranking go up more beating a ranked team.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes, I got them from espn.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oregon is ranked at #23 sweet. It will make the UTES ranking go up more beating a ranked team.


I don't know that if Utah beats Oregon STATE will in any way necessarily improve the Utes rankings as Oregon is ranked. I hope they do! OSU is ranked #40. As big of a Y fan as I am, I do not believe that they belong to be ahead of USC, Georgia, Florida or Auburn. On the other hand, could any Y or U fan have scripted a more perfect opportunity to work their way to the top? With the one exception being TCU not showing up with Oklahoma. #1 defense?!, my eye, their corners appear to be worse than the Y's and they suck in coverage.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahaha opps wrong Oregon hahaha. I was just over excited.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Hahaha opps wrong Oregon hahaha. I was just over excited.


Opppppps indeed.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Its was about as bad as asking where FB found the top 25. :lol: :lol: hmmm I think ESPN posts things like that. Maybe they post them on Idiot.com or something.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > This was a great week for BYU, unfortunately it was their bye week. I'm interested to see how much the bye hurt them. My new top 10 is as follows:
> ...


*BYU in the top 10?

What and home much did you smoke before you posted that?[/quote*]

You're such a dumb ass! For those of you that apparently dont know anything about the rankings, the AP Poll don't mean crap as far as the BCS is concerned! The one that matters is the Coach's poll and they have BYU ranked 7th. With the teams ahead of BYU that are all going to knock each other off in conference play, BYU in the national title game is a reality. Go ahead slam this call well see who's talking at the end of the year! Anyone that knows anything can't say that there isn't a good chance that this can happen.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

How freaking sweet would a BYU vs Texas national championship game be. We could finally shut buggs up for the rest of his life! Too bad Texas don't have a chance against Oklahoma or Missouri and even Texas Tech!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Its was about as bad as asking where FB found the top 25. :lol: :lol: hmmm I think ESPN posts things like that. Maybe they post them on Idiot.com or something.


You going to let him get away with that Iwab? :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Its was about as bad as asking where FB found the top 25. :lol: :lol: hmmm I think ESPN posts things like that. Maybe they post them on Idiot.com or something.
> ...


Looks like he screwed up again. There aren't any football rankings on http://www.idiot.com. Looks like a political web site to me. You must feel pretty stupid right now CS.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Looks like he screwed up again. There aren't any football rankings on http://www.idiot.com. Looks like a political web site to me. You must feel pretty stupid right now CS.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :rotfl: :rotfl: What an IDIOT!!! You even looked up the website :lol: :lol: Idiot...idiot.com was a joke, A JOKE. Do you take everything that serious??? Do you need another website to look up?

*-HELP!-* *-HELP!-* Epek your brother needs *-HELP!-* *-HELP!-*


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes.... _I'm_ an idiot...


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Oregon is ranked at #23 sweet. It will make the UTES ranking go up more beating a ranked team.


And Oregon State?????


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> And Oregon State?????


I already seen my mistake silly willy, but you didnt read.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > And Oregon State?????
> 
> 
> I already seen my mistake silly willy, but you didnt read.


Excellent! Recognizing mistakes is a good first step. Now, let's work on your subject-verb agreement. There's a very slight chance that could improve your credibility. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

seniorsetterguy said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > > And Oregon State?????
> ...


The humor is that a great majority of those from rural counties will not see any error. I believe that it is actually a tense issue vs conjugation/agreement?? since we are on the topic.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Excellent! Recognizing mistakes is a good first step. Now, let's work on your subject-verb agreement. There's a very slight chance that could improve your credibility. :lol: :lol:


The humor is that a great majority of those from rural counties will not see any error. I believe that it is actually a tense issue vs conjugation/agreement?? since we are on the topic.[/quote][/quote]

Yeah well I took the idiot.com comment literally, think about how silly I feel.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*SAW,* my mistake. *Didn't.* That's pretty bad when fixed blade is correct your grammar. :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry I *didn't* know I had to type everything perfect to fit in on this forum. If I was writing a paper for school then I would take more time in my writing. English has always been a boring subject to me, and I find people who teach it also extremely boring. I always got an A, but I love Biology and Science a lot more.

Ok Professors please point out the mistakes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Sorry I *didn't* know I had to type everything perfect to fit in on this forum. If I was writing a paper for school then I would take more time in my writing. English has always been a boring subject to me, and I find people who teach it also extremely boring. I always got an A, but I love Biology and Science a lot more.
> 
> Ok Professors please point out the mistakes :lol: :lol: :lol:


We don't have nearly enough time for such an undertaking!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would hate to stress your feeble little minds.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I hope hate to stress your feeble little minds.


Well, you're half sincere, anyway...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have to be half sincere to an old fart like you once in awhile. :lol: :lol: SSG the great one!!! You want to brag about your card again? It makes you look silly and foolish.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> SAW, my mistake. Didn't. That's pretty bad when fixed blade is correct your grammar.


You're in over your head, FB. It's pretty bad when fixed blade is correct_ing_ your grammar.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

**** it. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats to the cougs for cracking the top 10 and the utes are inching up closer to the #12 spot the need for a BCS bid. Looks like an EPIC holy war if bolth teams can win out!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I can't believe the Cougars are ranked so high on a weak schedule and not having played anyone worth a **** yet.... if the U beats OSU, then I say they and the Cougs should at least swap spots in the rankings. When BYU smokes TCU, Air Force or Utah 55-0 then I'll say they deserve a top ten ranking. I could live with maybe 15th or so... but this is ridiculous. 8) Shows the rankings are about the "flavor of the month" instead of having any real substance.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I can't believe the Cougars are ranked so high on a weak schedule and not having played anyone worth a **** yet.... if the U beats OSU, then I say they and the Cougs should at least swap spots in the rankings. When BYU smokes TCU, Air Force or Utah 55-0 then I'll say they deserve a top ten ranking. I could live with maybe 15th or so... but this is ridiculous. 8) Shows the rankings are about the "flavor of the month" instead of having any real substance.


 :rotfl: BYU haters are funny.

It is no longer the Pac 1, it is the Pac NONE!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

And the latest article http://fannation.com/si_blogs/the_sweep/posts/9101
I don't believe this yet, do you guys drink the Kool Aid?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not even close.... no way, no how. If they play for the championship... A) they get stomped and put squarely back in their place and B) there is no way they beat anyone ranked above them at this point... or even a few spots below them. Just no way. Thats what I mean... they haven't played anyone that is tough enough to show they deserve their ranking other than their record. Koolaid indeed....


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Not even close.... no way, no how. If they play for the championship... A) they get stomped and put squarely back in their place and B) there is no way they beat anyone ranked above them at this point... or even a few spots below them. Just no way. Thats what I mean... they haven't played anyone that is tough enough to show they deserve their ranking other than their record. Koolaid indeed....


I've said it before, but your post here warrants repetition; you said numerous times that the Pac NONE was far 'superior' to the MWC, so your credence of having a clue about college football is GONE! :mrgreen: Funny isn't it? BYU is ranked HIGHER than ALL the Pac NONE teams, and Utah isn't far behind the 'powerhouse'. I love it when football elitists trip all over themselves telling the world how great their conferences are, and then can't back it up. -_O-


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

buggsz24 said:


> fatbass said:
> 
> 
> > The ewets barely escaped Weber State at home so they should drop out of the top 25.
> ...


Buggz is right. Kyle Whittingham showed uncharacteristic class and respect toward his mentor Ron McBride by pulling his starters out in the 3rd quarter. Unfortunately, his defensive 2nd unit laid an egg and allowed Weber State to get two cosmetic touchdowns. The final score does not tell the real story though.

I will say that the Ute offense looked pretty lackluster again though against a I-AA team.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

BYU needs to be playing Georgia, Alabama, Oklahoma, Florida etc to even be considered in the National Championship. BYU hasnt earned the right to play with the top dogs yet because they haven't even played anyone who is ranked in the top 10.

Who have they played?

N. Iowa (big whoop)
Washington (bigger whoop)
UCLA (stick a knife in them)
Wyoming (they need to go back and herd the sheep)

and Utah State (haha)

Where are these teams ranked?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU would be playing Alabama - it was scheduled - until the Crimson Tide bought out their trip to Provo with fear they would lose - like every other major program that has come into Provo. Its a tough deal there - BYU won't be "bought" for a one-year away game because they are too good for that, but no decent team will go home-and-home with them because they legitimately fear they will lose that game. I say Georgia, Florida, Alabama, etc... need to be playing BYU and Utah if they want to be taken seriously in the national title hunt!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> BYU needs to be playing Georgia, Alabama, Oklahoma, Florida etc to even be considered in the National Championship. BYU hasnt earned the right to play with the top dogs yet because they haven't even played anyone who is ranked in the top 10.
> 
> Who have they played?
> 
> ...


What are the teams USC has played ranked? Yet, until they did a face plant they were being touted as a NFL caliber team. :roll:

Well said Gary. +1


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> I can't believe the Cougars are ranked so high on a weak schedule and not having played anyone worth a **** yet.... if the U beats OSU, then I say they and the Cougs should at least swap spots in the rankings. When BYU smokes TCU, Air Force or Utah 55-0 then I'll say they deserve a top ten ranking. I could live with maybe 15th or so... but this is ridiculous. 8) Shows the rankings are about the "flavor of the month" instead of having any real substance.


Don't get your panties in too big a bunch over the latest polls. It is a fluke that will work itself out over the next few weeks as the teams that BYU leap-frogged into the top ten (USC, Florida, Georgia, Wisconsin) start winning again and jump back over BYU. The Cougars are now in an unfortunate position of being ranked too high too soon, and will probably see themselves fall a spot every week for the next few weeks even after winning. Of course, this all depends on how the other top ten teams play, but by December a 2 loss SEC, Big 12 or even Big 10 team is still going to be ranked higher than an undefeated BYU or Utah.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> By December a 2 loss SEC, Big 12 or even Big 10 team is still going to be ranked higher than an undefeated BYU or Utah.


Put the kool-aid down and slowly back away from the buffet line. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> WeakenedWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > By December a 2 loss SEC, Big 12 or even Big 10 team is still going to be ranked higher than an undefeated BYU or Utah.
> ...


What flavor of kool-aid are you referring to? I have been a die-hard BYU fan since the late 70's but I am also a big college football fan in general and I know, as most educated fans do, that a 2 loss SEC team is still going to be ranked higher than an undefeated WAC/MWC/C-USA team. One doesn't have to look any further back than last year to see that, where a 2 loss LSU ended up playing a 2 loss Ohio State for the championship, while an undefeated Hawaii went to the Sugar Bowl and got STOMPED by a 2 loss Georgia. And I don't want to see my beloved Cougars become this year's Hawaii.

So which of us is drinking too much kool-aid?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In all honesty, I was VERY surprised that BYU went up in the polls on a bye week. I am not sure that is warranted, and I actually think they are a ranked a little higher than they should be. Whoever it was that said that BYU is the popular flavor of the month team this year was on the mark. The season will play itself out though. We are only 1/3 of the way through right now. Lots of football left for everyone. I really like where the program is right now though, for so many reasons. The biggest is that Bronco has brought integrity to the program - something that was totally sold out even in LaVell's last year with those stupid bib uniforms. That signaled the horrible chapter marked with comic book uniforms, thugs being recruited, and the Cougs losing far more than football games. Win or lose, I LOVE that the football program is being much more true to the values the University stands for. I love that the last two QBs have served missions, and that Bronco is doing all he can to maintain integrity in all the team does. His interview with Jim Rome was epic on this issue. Winning a bunch of games is great, and makes it even more fun for me as a fan. But it is just icing on what the team is about to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> Win or lose, I LOVE that the football program is being much more true to the values the University stands for.


+1

Bronco has brought back more than just the winning tradition of BYU Football. He has brought back the spirit and honor of the church it represents.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Well put Gary and WW.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> One doesn't have to look any further back than last year to see that, where a 2 loss LSU ended up playing a 2 loss Ohio State for the championship, while an undefeated Hawaii went to the Sugar Bowl and got STOMPED by a 2 loss Georgia. *And I don't want to see my beloved Cougars become this year's Hawaii.*
> So which of us is drinking too much kool-aid?


That is squarely in the cards if they keep their #7 ranking. Amazing clarity of vision for a Y fan... very commendable.  And I'd take the Pac-10 every year over the MWC... like the parrot on my shoulder keeps repeating... this is not a normal year for the Pac-10. Good thing I'm on lunch... I have time to look it up. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As a side to things - Hawaii has no shame in how they did last year. Sure, they got the butts handed to them by Georgia. But 3 of the 5 BCS games had a margin of victory of at least 20 points. I don't see anyone saying that Oklahoma didn't belong when they lost by 20 in the Fiesta Bowl, or Illinois losing by 32 in the Rose Bowl. Hawaii belonged just as much as these other teams belonged. The only BCS game last year that was close enough to be interesting was Kansas beating Va. Tech 24-21. I'm tired of the "Hawaii didn't belong" argument. It is total crap in the context of all the BCS games.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Good post Gary! AGAIN. How about it river, buggsy?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Easy there Payaso and Papichulo


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry... I got halfway through the Pac-10 schedule for the last 8 years and had to get off lunch.... I'll finish up tonight. FWIW, I like Hawaii... their brawl with Houston was pretty sweet.  Oh, and they were actually the first BYU game I ever went to.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Easy there Payaso and Papichulo


Who are you talking to?

Shane


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> In all honesty, I was VERY surprised that BYU went up in the polls on a bye week. I am not sure that is warranted, and I actually think they are a ranked a little higher than they should be. Whoever it was that said that BYU is the popular flavor of the month team this year was on the mark. The season will play itself out though. We are only 1/3 of the way through right now. Lots of football left for everyone. I really like where the program is right now though, for so many reasons. The biggest is that Bronco has brought integrity to the program - something that was totally sold out even in LaVell's last year with those stupid bib uniforms. That signaled the horrible chapter marked with comic book uniforms, thugs being recruited, and the Cougs losing far more than football games. Win or lose, I LOVE that the football program is being much more true to the values the University stands for. I love that the last two QBs have served missions, and that Bronco is doing all he can to maintain integrity in all the team does. His interview with Jim Rome was epic on this issue. Winning a bunch of games is great, and makes it even more fun for me as a fan. But it is just icing on what the team is about to me.


+1 GF. Well said!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, this makes me feel a little better about this year... went and researched the archives for the last 8 years to compare records in inter-conference skirmishes... I included the jumpstart the MWC got earlier this season just to keep it fair. Before this spring, it'd be 36-15 for the Pac 10. To me... its just more proof its an abnormal year for the folks out west and hopefully the ship will right itself by next season. 8) 

Pac 10 - 37 wins
MWC - 20 wins

This year is the only year other than 2006 (MWC won two games against the Pac 10, as opposed to one win for the Pac 10) that the MWC has come out ahead on inter-conference games. I'd dearly love to see USC play BYU in the Rose Bowl (I'm guessing this won't happen... but it'd be fun to see).... since the Y was owned by USC the couple times they played in this time span.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Well, this makes me feel a little better about this year... went and researched the archives for the last 8 years to compare records in inter-conference skirmishes... I included the jumpstart the MWC got earlier this season just to keep it fair. Before this spring, it'd be 36-15 for the Pac 10. To me... its just more proof its an abnormal year for the folks out west and hopefully the ship will right itself by next season. 8)
> 
> Pac 10 - 37 wins
> MWC - 20 wins
> ...


Utah beat USC once, and as much as I hate them, byu has a offense that would be hard for anyone to stop


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

bowhunter3 said:


> Utah beat USC once, and as much as I hate them, byu has a offense that would be hard for anyone to stop


Their defense is also showing great improvement. Getting back to back shutouts is not easy, no matter who you are playing, and they did it with their 2nd and 3rd units on the field for 3 of the 8 quarters. BYU's secondary is MUCH more athletic than it was last year and what they lacked in the first two games was experience, but they are improving with every game.

No matter how I look at it, though, I can't give either team better than 50/50 odds. Utah is VERY good this year too, and there is still LOTS of football to be played before Nov. 22. And history has shown that you can throw it all out the window when these two teams take the field.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Utah beat USC once, and as much as I hate them, byu has a offense that would be hard for anyone to stop
> ...


Like I have said before, I am still not sold on the fact that they will both be undefeated. Long season, crazy things happen. Look at last week. You get into conference play and teams are familier with you and upsets happen. Kudos to anyone in any conference that can go undefeated.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I have to be half sincere to an old fart like you once in awhile. :lol: :lol: SSG the great one!!! You want to brag about your card again? It makes you look silly and foolish.


I suppose I should take that post seriously. You are, after all, the authority on "silly and foolish."


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I suppose I should take that post seriously. You are, after all, the authority on "silly and foolish."


Only while I'm on here stirring the pot. Now in the Big Game section thats another story.


----------

